# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM_Đấu giá cặp ray con lăn của THK, driver Step 5phase Mini

## quangnguyen89ck

MS1: Cặp ray Con lăn THK:


Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Bản:20
- Hành trình: 160mm

MS2: Gồm 4driver 5phase Vexta 1.4A, DC 24v


Thông số: 
-1.4A, DC 24v
*- Chỉ có 2 cái driver có jack và dây motor dài 3m*
-Gía khởi điểm *MS1=MS2=100.000*
- Giá bán ngay = không có.
- Bước giá *20.000VND*
- Thời gian kết thúc: *22H30 Ngày 30/08/2015*
- Người đấu giá ghi rõ thông tin ( tên) + số điện thoại (Chấp nhận chữ ký.)
- Winner nhận hàng tại cửa hàng Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC số 336 Phan Văn Trị -P.11 Q.Bình Thạnh TPHCM

- Winner ở xa thì xin vui lòng chịu tiền ship.
xin mời các bác. Boong Boong 
chúc các bác cuối tuần zui

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

mở màn ms2: 120k

----------


## emptyhb

Mở màn ms1: 120k

----------


## Khoa C3

MS1: 140k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Ms1 : 160k

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác lại đá em à. ms1: 180k

----------


## ghoang

MS2: 140k. Thử vận may

----------


## Brian

MS1: 200k, MS2: 160k

----------


## Nam CNC

cặp ray rất đáng giá nhưng với các bác biết xài biết lắp ráp , còn các bác chưa đụng tới bao giờ thì em khuyên nên bỏ qua đi, các bác sẽ tốn thời gian lắm.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Bác Nam tung hỏa mù cho các bác chạy hết á haahaha :P

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, lúc ráp ko được thì mang qua nhờ lão Nam chỉ cách ráp là xong chứ gì  :Wink:

----------


## Brian

Dìm hàng thấy rỏ.  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

dìm cái búa tiếp nè MS1 :220K .....hehehe chơi tuyệt chiêu lạc hướng không được thì chơi chiêu hủy diệt nè.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

MS1 : 220K
MS2 : 180K 
Mạnh Tường

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Chậm tay nên làm lại :
MS1 : 240K
MS2 : 180K

----------


## Khoa C3

MS1 : 260K nào.

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1:280k ms2 200k

----------


## Nam CNC

hủy diệt tiếp  MS1 300K

----------


## Khoa C3

MS1 lên 320k

----------


## Brian

MS1 : 340k. MS2: 220k :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1: 360k.

----------


## Brian

MS1: 380k, MS2:220k.
Chuẩn bị cho ngày quyết định. :Cool:

----------


## Brian

Chủ thớt cho hỏi bước quá dài (>20,000) là phạm qui phải không? :Wink:

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1:400k.ms2:240k

----------


## tiinicat

Ms2: 260k nha !

----------


## Brian

MS1: 420k. MS2: 280k. :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Dạ không anh. Bước tối thiểu là 20.000 thoa i  :Smile:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

MS2 : 300k

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1:500k ms2:300k

----------


## katerman

Em đu theo MS2: 320k.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Tăng tốc chút : MS2 : 360k

----------


## Brian

MS1:520k. MS2: 400k. :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1: 540k.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Chắc không chờ được, em đặt lần này rồi đi ngủ thôi : MS2 : 500k

----------


## hminhtq

Ms2 450k adu

----------


## Brian

MS1: 560k. MS2: 520k. :Big Grin: 
Chúc anh Tường ngon giấc. :Wink:

----------


## truongkiet

Ms1:  580k.

----------


## Brian

Kiểm tra đồng hồ. MS1:600k :Wink:

----------


## ktshung

MS1: 620k em theo

----------


## ktshung

het gio rồi, hehehe

----------


## tiinicat

MS2 : 550k,
Liên hệ: 0909 944 087 anh Khôi
Đia chỉ 178 Lê Quang Đinh,p14,Bình Thạnh,HCM

----------


## lekimhung

MS2:        600k

----------


## Brian

MS2: 600k :Big Grin:

----------


## tiinicat

MS2 : 550k,
Liên hệ: 0909 944 087 anh Khôi
Đia chỉ 178 Lê Quang Đinh,p14,Bình Thạnh,HCM

----------


## tiinicat

MS2 : 650k,
Liên hệ: 0909 944 087 anh Khôi
Đia chỉ 178 Lê Quang Đinh,p14,Bình Thạnh,HCM

----------


## lekimhung

MS2:    660k

----------


## Brian

Thôi, xong rồi. :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

hết giờ rồi, bác chủ ghi nhận em trúng ms1 nhé

----------


## lekimhung

hụt rồi, quá nhanh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

chúc mừng bác tiinicat với ms2 và bác KTSHUNG mẫu số 1 :::: :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

Nguyễn Quang Hưng
9 Chế Lan Viên - P. Trường An. Tp Huế
0914002202
Bác chủ cho STK em chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## tiinicat

Lần đầu tiên thắng đấu giá... ngồi bấm refesh liên tục xém thua  :Smile: ! Mừng Wa !
Mình cần 2 driver cho bộ ở nhà... Bác nào có nhu cầu nghiêng cứu 2 driver còn lại thì nt cho mình ha !

----------


## lekimhung

> Lần đầu tiên thắng đấu giá... ngồi bấm refesh liên tục xém thua ! Mừng Wa !
> Mình cần 2 driver cho bộ ở nhà... Bác nào có nhu cầu nghiêng cứu 2 driver còn lại thì nt cho mình ha !


em ra giá 330k/2pcs, ai muốn thì đấu giá tiếp đi.

----------


## Brian

Nếu được, tui lấy 1 cái driver. Giá tuỳ anh tiinicat nhé. :Smile:

----------


## tiinicat

Mình mua về xài ko bán kiếm lời đâu bac lekimhung, sau khi lấy driver từ bác Quang test xong ok nếu bác muốn mình để lại giá 165k/driver.
Có gì bác nhắn tin điện thoại cho mình, mình sẽ lưu lại tại mình cũng không thương xuyên vào mục đấu giá này !

Thank bác

----------


## lekimhung

Vậy cho dể, bác cứ  ghé Quảng lấy 2 cái, trừ đi 330k ra, việc còn lại để mình qua nhà Quảng lấy rồi đưa 330k cho bác Quảng luôn.

----------

